# أرجو مساعدة خبراء تطوير المواقع و جوجل أدسنس ؟



## Messias (14 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمه 
ازيكم كل سنه وانتم طيبيبن سامحونى على غيابى الطويل جدا جدا جدا جدا على المنتدى و كنت عايز مساعده منكم 
الموضوع باختصار انى فشلت 3 مرات قبل كده فى عمل مدونه تهدف للربح و كل مره كنت بعرف انا كنت غلطان فيه ايه عشان كده مش بيجيلى زوار و ارباح من جوجل ادسنس عدلت اخطائى اللى اكتشفتها و عملت مدونه لسه بادئها جديد و أعتقد البدايه صح المره دى ناقصها شويه اشهار بس 
المدونه دى 
http://mesotheliomainfo-center.blogspot.com/
السؤال هنا انا حطيت جوجل ادسنس مع بدايه صنع المدونه هل هذا خطأ ؟ هل المفروض كنت استنى لغايه لما المدونه تتشهر اكتر من كده و مواضعيها اصليه ؟ عشان قريت ان جوجل بتقلل سعر الضغطه لما تلاقى الموقع او المدونه جديده هتاخد وقت كبير لغايه لما تعلى تانى ؟
انا بسئل لانى اكتشفت ان جوجل دلواقى مش بتدينى ارباح لمشاهده الأعلانات علما بان الأعلانات دى اساسا اكبر كلمات مفتاحيه فى جوجل ادسنس و جه اكتر من زائر اجنبى ليه مش بيدى اى اشاره على مشاهده الأعلانات ؟
شكرا للمساعده و عايز رايكم فى المدونه و ازاى ابتدى افعلها صح ؟ و ناقصه ايه ؟


----------



## Messias (15 يناير 2010)

صحيح عشان اللى مش عارف المدونه دى بتتكلم عن ايه هيا بتتكلم على نوع من انواع الكانسر و اكبر مسبب ليه


----------



## Messias (15 يناير 2010)

My rock ياريت لو تقدر تساعدنى فى الموضوع ده انا مش شايف اساسا مواضيع عن الموضوع ده فى منتدى الكنيسه


----------



## MenaNarmar (22 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ,
حبيبي الغالي ... موضوع المشاهدات دة موضوع اعتبرة غير حقيقي ., لان ادسنس يعتمد اساسا علي الضغطات وليس المشاهدات ... لان المعلن اللي بيعتمد علي نسبة المشاهدات بالادورد بيبقي نسبتة 0.1 % فلا تعتمد علي حكاية المشاهدات بشكل كبير, اما عن سعر الضغطة حبيبي مش بتعتمد علي انك قديم ولا جديد
هقولك مثال . انا من سنتين كانت خبرتي قليلة في ادسنس فكان في يوم جالي 141 ضغطة وكانت النتيجة هي واحد دولار و 51 سنت فقط , لكن بعد زيادة الخبرة مش زيادة الوقت في قدم المواقع الي امتلكها شوف بعينك سعر ضغطة واحدة فقط  .







ودة يرجع سببة لعدم قدم الموقع ولكن قوة الاعلان نفسة , وهناك فرق
مع احترامي لموقع الكنيسة ولكن الاعلانات فية السبب الوحيد اللي هيجيب فية كتير هو كثرة عدد الضغطات وليس قوة الاعلانات نفسها لانها هنا كمان اتوقع ان لاتزيد بعض الاعلانات عن 70 سنت فقط
اما عن سؤالك الثالني بخصوص الانتظار قبل وضع الاعلان , فهي مطلوبة في حالة واحدة فقط لو الاكونت الخاص بالادسنس بتاعك اول مرة تقوم بإنشاؤة فعليك انك تستني شوية بعد فتح المدونة عشان لما تيجي تعمل اكونت يتفعل بسرعة شوية ممكن بالكتير اوي يوم او اتنين ... ولا يوجد اي فائدة اخري منة
اما عن موضوع الكلمات الدلائلية فبعض الاحيان ممكن تكون ضدك ومش معاك , هقولك السبب
لان بعض الناس فاكرة ان الكلمات المفتاحية رغم اهميتها انها بتحط كلمات وخلاص بدون ان تعلم ان جوجل برنامج ليس غبياً  , لانة لازم يكون الكلمات المفتاحية نفس محتوي الصفحة او قريب منه , يعني مثال :- لو الموقع مسيحي , وفية مواضيع مسيحية يبقي هتبقي الكلمات المفتاحية كدة :-
مسيحي , ترانيم , الحان , عظات , يسوع , الله , الرب يسوع , مريم ام النور , 
وهكذا ... ومفيش مانع من اضافة معاهم كام كلمة مفتاحية من العاليين , ولكن لازم يكون صلة الكلمات المفتاحية قريبة جدا او مضاف معاها كلمات قريبة من محتوي الموقع نفسة لان لو انت حاطط محتوي الموقع بيتكلم في شئ , والكلمات شئ اخر , طبيعي جدا انك تلاقي الاعلانات شئ تالت او انها بتتوافق بقدر اكبر مع محتوي الموقع وساعات الاكونت ممكن يتقفل اساسا , فراعي الحتة دي اوي اما عن المدونة الي حد ما انت حاطط الاعلانات فيها بشكل كويس , واي خدمة تحت امرك ...​


----------



## Messias (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا مينا على المساعده انا بقالى اكتر من 3 شهور انا عملت الأكونت على الجوجل ادسنس بسهوله شويه عن طريق موسوعه كنول حطيت مواضيع فى الأول انا كتبها بنفسى لغايه ما جوجل قبلت مواضيعى حتى انى بقيت من اعضاء الكتاب العرب على موسوعه نول انا اه اللى استفده فى التلات مدونات اول واحده كانت عربيه و كانت لابن خالى صحفى كنت بحطله مواضيعه بس منقوله من مواقع الأخبار الرئيسيه (عيبها اولا لغه عربيه و تانى حاجه منقوله ) تانى مدونه انجلزيه قدمه فيها خدمه احتكاريه تعتبر على مستوى العالم برسل رسائل لاقوال المشاهير اى حد ممكن يشترك من العالم هيا جمده بس ماعملتهاش الأشهار الكويس و مهتمش بيها بعد كده بس شغاله لغايه دلوقتى لما بيجى ضغطه سعرها عالى ثالت مدونه انجليزية عن السياحه و استفدت من انه الكلمه المفتاحيه سعرها عالى و يتبحث عليها كتير بس تعبت فيها و فشلت لانى برضه كنت بنقل حبه مواضيع بس برتبهم من مواقع كتير فى موضوع واحد و تغيرات عشان تبقا شبه حصريه اخر واحده و بعد ماكتشفت كل ده انى اعمل مدونه اولا كلمه ربحيه عاليه و مش موجوده كتير على النت زى المدونه دى و زى مائولت بالظبط
اكتشفت ان جوجل بتدى اكبر سعر للضغطه لما بيكون الموضوع مش منتشر على النت مهما كان الموضوع فيه نسبه بحث قليله هيبقا موضوع جامد و طبعا كل ماللغه تبقى اصعب و نادره بيكون سعرها اعلى بكتير و اخر حاجه انا فيها موقع مشاركه ارباح ادسنس 50% بحط عليه ملفات فيها كلمات المدونه بتاعتى الموضوع ناجح جالى سعر ضغطه .88  يعنى اساسها 1.76 و الفكره فى كده استفاتى بان الموقع ده رهيب بيدخله اكتر من نص مليون زائر يوما و بيزيد باستمرار و هاحول استمر فى المدونه برضه  ايه رايك فى الموضوع ده ؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 يناير 2010)

*شوف يا سيدي

اعلانات الادسنس ملهاش علاقة بالمشاهدات

ليها علاقة بس بالضغطات

حاول تدخل ع الاكونت بتاعك و تحدد قنوات الاعلان حسب نوع مدونتك

عشان الاعلانات تظهر في نفس المجال

حسب مزاج الزائر يعني

ثانيا ربحك من ادسنس يعتمد علي حاجتين

الاولي عدد زوارك .. و البلوجسبوت ليها بلاجنز كتير
دور فيهم علي حاجة اشهار كويسة

تاني حاجة اماكن الاعلانات

حط اماكن الاعلانات بشكل منسق ميتعبش القارئ عشان ميقفلش الصفحة

حط اعلان واحد بس صور و الباقي كلام

متكترش في الصور

و أخيرا شوية نصايح خفيفة

اوعي تدوس انت علي الاعلانات بنفسك
و اوعي تكتب للناس تضغط ع الاعلان

و اوعي تحط الاعلان في مكان تخلي الناس مضطرة تضغط عليه

جوجل عنده آلية ذكية و بيكشف كل حاجة مهما كانت حويطة

غير الادسنس بقي شوف اعلانات ال Pay per view او اعلانات ال Pop up

بتجيب ارباح اكتر من الادسنس ميت مرة

ميزة الادسنس هو الثقة بس

بالتوفيق​*


----------



## Messias (25 يناير 2010)

ميرسى مايكى على المعلومات انا لما جوجل مابقتش بتدينى على المشاهدات قلت انها قفلت الخدمه كان بيجيلى انا كنت بسئل على كده موضوع القنوات دى حلو قوى فكرتنى بالمووضع ده انا مكنتش فاهمه انا كنت بحط و جوجل بتحط على اساس العلان انا كنت بقسم عشان بس اشوف الضغطه جاتلى منين انه اعلان بيى اكبر ضغطات و اكتر مشاهده الصور مش بتدى ارباح اكتر من الكلام ده شئ معروف انا مش حاطط صور خالص فى المدونه غير فوف جنب العنوان سعات صوره و سعات نصى و شكرا و السؤالى هنا ازاى اعمل باك لينكات كويسه و تقدر تجيب زوار فعلا بطريقه مفيده مش ارمى اللينك فى اى مكان و اى حاجه زى الأسبام


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 يناير 2010)

*


messias قال:



			ميرسى مايكى على المعلومات انا لما جوجل مابقتش بتدينى على المشاهدات قلت انها قفلت الخدمه كان بيجيلى انا كنت بسئل على كده موضوع القنوات دى حلو قوى فكرتنى بالمووضع ده انا مكنتش فاهمه انا كنت بحط و جوجل بتحط على اساس العلان انا كنت بقسم عشان بس اشوف الضغطه جاتلى منين انه اعلان بيى اكبر ضغطات و اكتر مشاهده الصور مش بتدى ارباح اكتر من الكلام ده شئ معروف انا مش حاطط صور خالص فى المدونه غير فوف جنب العنوان سعات صوره و سعات نصى و شكرا و السؤالى هنا ازاى اعمل باك لينكات كويسه و تقدر تجيب زوار فعلا بطريقه مفيده مش ارمى اللينك فى اى مكان و اى حاجه زى الأسبام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن مثلا تحطه المدونة في توقيعك و تعمل باك لينك
و ممكن تحطها في ملفك الشخصي في خانة موقعك المفضل

ممكن تحطها في المدونات الاجنبية

انا كان عندي مجموعة مدونات دو فوللو هبقي اجيبلك اللنك

دور كان علي جوجل و اكتب : الكلمات المفتاحية الاغلي 2009/2010 هتلاقي مجموعة كلمات

ممكن تحطها في القنوات في الادسنس

الكليك عليها غالي جدا

في كلمات بتوصل الكليك ب 80 دولار

هههههههههههههه

خيالية صح؟

بس مواقع تقيلة تقيلة

انا هخلص امتحانات و اجربها*​


----------



## Messias (25 يناير 2010)

طيب ازاى بقا احط كلمات مفتاحيه زى كده فى القنوات بطريقه سليمه انا فعلا المدونة بتاعتى بتقدم موضوع فيه اكبر سعر للضغطه انا دورت و عملت كده فى المدونة دى 
http://mesotheliomainfo-center.blogspot.com/

mesothelioma attorney utah $87.43
asbestos attorney washington $80.79
asbestos attorney illinois $79.75
mesothelioma attorney rhode island $73.66
mesothelioma attorney south dakota $72.13
mesothelioma attorney tennessee $69.29
asbestos attorney ohio $67.75
mesothelioma attorney wisconsin $67.59
mesothelioma attorney minneapolis $67.30
phoenix arizona dui lawyer $67.07
mesothelioma lawyer georgia $66.60
mesothelioma attorney illinois $66.60
mesothelioma attorney vermont $65.54
mesothelioma attorney virginia $63.23
mesothelioma lawyer tennessee $61.62
asbestos colorado springs $61.17
mesothelioma lawyer illinois $60.97
asbestos attorney florida $60.17
mesothelioma attorney california $59.87
mesothelioma attorney oklahoma $59.29
mesothelioma attorney los angeles $59.28
mesothelioma attorney ohio $59.10
mesothelioma attorney washington $58.56
mesothelioma attorney pennsylvania $58.13
mesothelioma lawyer washington $57.81
mesothelioma attorney connecticut $57.71
mesothelioma attorney alabama $56.75
mesothelioma lawyer alabama $56.69
mesothelioma lawyer rhode island $55.40
mesothelioma lawyer hawaii $55.11
mesothelioma attorney wyoming $54.65
mesothelioma attorney maryland $54.40
mesothelioma lawyer connecticut $53.92
laser hair removal in new york city $53.75
mesothelioma lawyer oregon $53.66
mesothelioma attorney oregon $53.32
mesothelioma attorney arizona $53.00
mesothelioma lawyer new york $52.58
mesothelioma attorney minnesota $52.58
mesothelioma lawyer wisconsin $52.55
mesothelioma attorney delaware $52.28
mesothelioma lawyer arkansas $51.92
mesothelioma attorney georgia $51.81
mesothelioma lawyer ohio $51.71
mesothelioma attorney nevada $51.44
asbestos attorney $51.39
tampa dui attorney $51.35
mesothelioma lawyer alaska $50.96
mesothelioma $50.44
student loan consolidations $50.34
san bernardino dui attorney $50.28
asbestos attorneys $50.24
mesothelioma attorneys $49.69
mesothelioma lawyer colorado $49.38
mesothelioma lawyer minnesota $49.32
mesothelioma lawyer florida $49.19
houston asbestos attorney $49.18
life insurance affordable term life insurance quote $49.13
mesothelioma article $49.08
mesothelioma attorney austin $48.76
pleural mesothelioma $48.37
mesothelioma attorney florida $48.30
best refinance mortgage rate $48.25
mesothelioma attorney colorado $48.12
mesothelioma survival $48.02
chandler dui attorney $47.92
online student loan consolidation $47.81
mesothelioma treatments $47.61
mesothelioma attorney massachusetts $47.45
mesothelioma lawyer missouri $47.35
malignant pleural mesothelioma $47.27
mesothelioma attorney mississippi $47.04
mesothelioma attorney $47.03
mesothelioma lawyer virginia $46.48
mesothelioma info $46.34
mesothelioma attorney hawaii $45.55
mesothelioma lawyer idaho $45.19
mesothelioma treatment $45.19
mesothelioma attorney missouri $45.11
mesothelioma lawyer dallas $44.52
term life insurance ny $44.25
malignant mesothelioma $44.12
mesothelioma attorney kentucky $44.11
mesothelioma attorney dallas $43.83
mesothelioma attorney michigan $43.45
asbestos law $43.36
mesothelioma asbestos attorney $43.13
bad credit mortgage refinance loans $42.76
globe life insurance $42.53
asbestos lawyer $42.44
mesothelioma lawyer delaware $42.40
mesothelioma lawyer south dakota $42.10
mesothelioma lawsuits $41.94
mesothelioma lawyer maryland $41.91
tax attorneys $41.81
insurance auto quote ny $41.74
hair removal in manhattan $41.69
mesothelioma information $41.66
mesothelioma lawyer mississippi $41.54
laser hair removal in manhattan $41.39
mesothelioma lawyer $41.38
california mesothelioma lawyer $41.20
hair removal in new york city $41.08
mesothelioma attorney nebraska $41.03
mesothelioma attorney idaho $40.69
mesothelioma lawyer vermont $40.31
mesothelioma lawyer michigan $40.30
asbestos tucson $40.29
laser hair removal in new york $40.18
raid data recovery linux $40.15
mesothelioma attorney north dakota $40.13
peritoneal mesothelioma $39.48
asbestos mesothelioma $39.23
mesothelioma attorney kansas $39.12
125 refinance loan $39.10
student loan consolidation $38.96
mesothelioma attorney arkansas $38.94
mesothelioma attorney alaska $38.81
mesothelioma exposure $38.06
asbestos attorney maryland $38.02
mesothelioma lawyers $38.01
mesothelioma lawyer arizona $37.73
mesothelioma lawyer nebraska $37.68
mesothelioma lawyer massachusetts $37.59
washington term life insurance $37.41
online life insurance quotes $37.30
asbestos cancer $37.27
delaware term life insurance $37.05
consolidate loans $37.04
loan rates refinance $37.03
best refinance loans $36.97
mesothelioma lawyer boston $36.84
life insurance quotes $36.68
affordable term life insurance quote $36.33
asbestos attorney mesothelioma austin $35.84
lawsuit mesothelioma $35.66
mesothelioma attorney montana $35.60


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (27 يناير 2010)

بتدخل علي حساب الادسنس بتاعك

و تغيّر قنوات الاعلان

و تحط قنوات جديدة من الكلمات دي

او تعمل اعلان جديد قنواته من الكلمات دي

و تحط الكود في المودنة


----------



## Messias (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ابن يسوع على المساعدة و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

